# Cocodamol - is it safe during the 2ww??



## Sarah Anne (May 14, 2011)

Hi, has anyone been told cocodamol is safe to take in the 2ww? I am half way to test date and in agony from something unrelated to ivf, the Dr at the walk in clinic I went to said he thought it would be ok as it is for pregnancy.  I see his thoughts but that isn't exactly definitive! My clinic is shut.

Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been told I can take paracetamol, codeine or cocodamol and have always been told they are fine through 2ww and pregnancy. if in doubt call your clinic. 

Xxx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I wouldn't.  Paracetamol maybe but not co-codemol.  Can you try a meditation for pain relief?


----------



## Lindseyw897 (Mar 4, 2016)

i was given a prescription from my clinic for co-codamol and they have assured me it's ok to take. so I can't see why not


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

I was also told cocodomol is fine to take xx


----------

